# Remington 22 shells



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I got a tin with 300 rounds of remington 22lr shells last year for xmas and this year i spotted a similar tin with 250 in it. They were packaged in the tin with 50rd boxes. I just started using them and when i load them into my clips they leave a "dusting" of golden colored glitter looking stuff on my hands. What is this and what are the bullets coated with? Are they copper coated or just lead with this dust on them?

The boxes say 22 High Velocity on them with no other description. Also, anyone have any idea of the actual velocity of theses bullets. They actually seem to shoot pretty well for me so far.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Any Ideas?


----------



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

I have shot Rem. Hollow points for years.Don't know the round nose bullets,but the info on the box of hollows I have now reads as such:

36gr./[email protected],[email protected]/131ft [email protected],82ft [email protected]/[email protected]

They shoot well in my 582 Rem.,my old single Savage Model 3,and my Henry.I sight them in @ 35yds. and shoot squirrels w/ confidence in the head out to 50 yds.

The dust is common with these bullets.It is the coating on the lead,and it will rub off on your fingers.Don't let it deter you.I have used them for years and never seen any evidence of leading in my barrels.Clean them once or twice a year and you'll have nothing to worry about.

Jeff


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

About 1500 fps for the solids and a little over 1600 fps for the hollow points. The gold dust you mentioned is the copper plating they spray on them for lubrication. http://www.remington.com/products/ammun ... imfire.asp


----------

